# Auto watch ghost not so good



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

Apparently, they can be bypassed in a few ways
Shocking was about to get it just thought I’d share my homework


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Details?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Please explain?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok here we go, I have to be very careful about how I word this so it doesn't jeopardise the security/protection aspects of the ghost system. None of the methods mentioned will work especially on the gtr. Firstly If you crash the can system on any vehicle the car ain't going to start because it won't recognise the key immobiliser system so that's ruled out, secondly most cars have more than one can system and if you know what you are doing you will choose the one which will not allow the outer mirrors to be part of that system, thirdly the ghost system doesn't have a fuse to pull out. I hate discussing this type of detail on a public forum because all that this is going to do is feed the thieves out there information on how to find alternative methods. If the ghost system is fitted to the high standard like its meant to be like we do then it's the best security solution full stop. I'm not going to add any further information because I feel it's stupid and unprofessional to disclose its security. If anyone has any concerns they are welcome to contact me 07973733441 or call Autowatch directly. Oh and I forgot to mention its not Thatcham product but it has never been sold or stated to be. Thatcham are very old school in there approach and have certain criteria eg lengths of immobiliser cuts which the ghost system doesn't work on cut principle won't meet there criteria.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Also to add there a few vehicle security installers who have either been refused dealership of the product or dealership withdrawn due to bad installation that are now trying to slag off the product... Its all bollux, there was a issue with the software last year for the Ford focus which has now been resolved, the ghost system has been installed to thousands of vehicles and I'm sure if it was floored other vehicles would have been stolen with it fitted, it'll be nice to here the positive stories of it preventing vehicle theft.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Still my next security mod, again a combination of mods cover all areas, I still say have a valet mode set where like mine it wont run boost and has rev limit etc so its very sluggish and further it goes slower it gets till its on tickover, then stop and it will let you move maybe 30 meters before going back on tickover, takes a second to put in and take out.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

end of the day, if you don't advertise it's got one, they won't know until they try to steal it. So if nothing else it'll slow the professional, educated thief down, but scupper the chancer.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> end of the day, if you don't advertise it's got one, they won't know until they try to steal it. So if nothing else it'll slow the professional, educated thief down, but scupper the chancer.


Exactly, nothing is impossible (except for being as good looking as me).. Lol but I always advise anyone that don't even tell your best friend that you have the ghost installed, because today you are friends and tomorrow you may not be.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Exactly if they dont know what security you have how do they know what to do to take the car?


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

Valid points and also correct if they want to take it they will take it 

It’s still a good system in my eyes just a bit jubious about it now but all seems to make sense


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

R35_owner said:


> Valid points and also correct if they want to take it they will take it
> 
> It***8217;s still a good system in my eyes just a bit jubious about it now but all seems to make sense


Nothing in the world is impossible to crack if given long enough to do it, but honestly buddy the ghost system is real work of art and once installed correctly its literally impossible to bypass it without stripping the car down to the bone to remove it. I take it your friend isn't an approved dealer for it, probably that's why he's knocking it.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Takamo, will give you a call next week about getting mine booked in for a Ghost install. 

Be good to meet up as based on your profile, you***8217;re local.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

R35_owner said:


> I need to do more research on how the Ghost system actually works on a Nissan R35 GTR


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I ve had a ghost fitted to 4 of my cars in the last 2 odd years. 
A focus RS included, and I have arranged quite a few of other installs for people.......

It is a great product, and as has been said if installed correctly will tip the odds in your favour against the thieves. It should be used as a PART of a layering solution alongside other products and practises.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

james1 said:


> I ve had a ghost fitted to 4 of my cars in the last 2 odd years.
> A focus RS included, and I have arranged quite a few of other installs for people.......
> 
> It is a great product, and as has been said if installed correctly will tip the odds in your favour against the thieves. It should be used as a PART of a layering solution alongside other products and practises.


As long as the vehicle has some type alarm system fitted well then the perfect solution to cover literally every other method of theft is to have the ghost system and a decent tracking system, this covers all angles of it been driven away, dragged away or lifted onto a truck. Have you had the new software on your Focus Rs, if not contact your installer to rectify the issue they had with the focus last year. It'll be free of charge.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Takamo said:


> As long as the vehicle has some type alarm system fitted well then the perfect solution to cover literally every other method of theft is to have the ghost system and a decent tracking system, this covers all angles of it been driven away, dragged away or lifted onto a truck. Have you had the new software on your Focus Rs, if not contact your installer to rectify the issue they had with the focus last year. It'll be free of charge.



Before I sold my focus last year the installer I use came out and reinstalled it with the update and new features.

As Mentioned before it shouldn’t be the one product you use but it should form part of a multi layered approach. With the aim to scupper the chancers all the way through to the more professional scumbags. There ll always be another car ‘just around the corner’ that doesn’t have any protection and that is no bad thing as far as I m concerned, that apathy to security is a benefit to me. 

I have 3 - 4 systems in place with my current Range Rover, as they are notorious for going walk about, infact one of the most common sights round here is Range Rovers with steering locks fitted.

Regards


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with you and hope you enjoy them buddy


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok some further updates, I together with two of Autowatchs guys, tech and programmer carried out some experiments on my Gtr and I'm even more pleased to say that no matter what method of hack we tried it didn't Override it at all, we even crashed the can and it made no difference. The product does exactly what it says on the tin. Hope this helps and puts your minds at rest guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## vmaf (Jul 5, 2020)

Takamo said:


> Ok here we go, I have to be very careful about how I word this so it doesn't jeopardise the security/protection aspects of the ghost system. None of the methods mentioned will work especially on the gtr. Firstly If you crash the can system on any vehicle the car ain't going to start because it won't recognise the key immobiliser system so that's ruled out, secondly most cars have more than one can system and if you know what you are doing you will choose the one which will not allow the outer mirrors to be part of that system, thirdly the ghost system doesn't have a fuse to pull out. I hate discussing this type of detail on a public forum because all that this is going to do is feed the thieves out there information on how to find alternative methods. If the ghost system is fitted to the high standard like its meant to be like we do then it's the best security solution full stop. I'm not going to add any further information because I feel it's stupid and unprofessional to disclose its security. If anyone has any concerns they are welcome to contact me 07973733441 or call Autowatch directly. Oh and I forgot to mention its not Thatcham product but it has never been sold or stated to be. Thatcham are very old school in there approach and have certain criteria eg lengths of immobiliser cuts which the ghost system doesn't work on cut principle won't meet there criteria.


........................There is not their .......


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My grammar is terrible... I know


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Would it not be best to remove this thread completely?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> Would it not be best to remove this thread completely?


Its 2 years old , cant believe someone resurrected it to correct grammar


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> Its 2 years old , cant believe someone resurrected it to correct grammar


And joined a few hours ago just to say it as well. Very odd.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

R35_owner said:


> Apparently they can be bypassed in a few ways
> Shocking really was about to get it just thought I’d share my homework


I did mention this some time ago on the "tracker thread". Rightly or wrongly , information not always correct.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I see you have corrected your piss-poor spelling - "mension" indeed !!


----------



## vmaf (Jul 5, 2020)

dudersvr said:


> Its 2 years old , cant believe someone resurrected it to correct grammar


better late than never....... 
and being about vehicle security it will be useful to the public at large for some time yet ( despite one minor grammatical error!)


----------



## RajWJKKWJKF (Sep 15, 2021)

George T said:


> I've been told of a very simple way of beating the ghost system. I'm not impressed I've had the system fitted plus tracker.


Hi, I am thinking of getting Ghost installed but wonder if it’s worth the money...do you mind sharing which if any system would you go for if given a second chance


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s only as good as the person who installed it.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> It’s only as good as the person who installed it.


Spot on. It's nearly 3 years since I was car jacked at gunpoint. The Ghost made sure they didn't take the car...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Would'nt it be best to lock threads regarding car security and divert all the questions related to takamo's son?


----------



## RJM (Sep 8, 2021)

Maybe! Just trying to figure out what the best security solution is.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

besty said:


> Spot on. It's nearly 3 years since I was car jacked at gunpoint. The Ghost made sure they didn't take the car...



Out of interest were you at home or somewhere else?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

TREG said:


> Out of interest were you at home or somewhere else?


A cemetery ...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

besty said:


> A cemetery ...



I think I recall this. 
Did you run into a house overlooking the cemetery?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

TREG said:


> I think I recall this.
> Did you run into a house overlooking the cemetery?


Over the fence and across the road. One muppet dropped a glove at the scene after trying to start the car for several minutes. He got 20+ years.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

besty said:


> Over the fence and across the road. One muppet dropped a glove at the scene after trying to start the car for several minutes. He got 20+ years.



Well you've convinced me to get a Ghost fitted. I should of done it ages ago when Takamo was around but it was a 7+hr return trip to see him.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

TREG said:


> Well you've convinced me to get a Ghost fitted. I should of done it ages ago when Takamo was around but it was a 7+hr return trip to see him.


 Despite the posts you see on here / FB its a no brainer for c.£400. Thieves will search for trackers and immobilisers if they have time. Admiral recognise the Ghost as additional security for me even though its not Thatcham approved. Ask the installer to put it in a non std place if you want extra comfort.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

besty said:


> Despite the posts you see on here / FB its a no brainer for c.£400. Thieves will search for trackers and immobilisers if they have time. Admiral recognise the Ghost as additional security for me even though its not Thatcham approved. Ask the installer to put it in a non std place if you want extra comfort.


PS - Takamo's son Farooq is still operating as Rab's Car Alarm's in B'ham.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I think having a combination of security items is the best. My mates laugh at me (and I do feel a bit self conscious) but I still use a Disklok on my car every time I park up, including petrol stations etc. Its old school but effective. Likewise multiple trackers. The Ghost is another tool to help deter/slow things down for your average car thief. But nothing is 100% safe against a hardened and good/lucky car thief. And there are pros and cons to each security/anti-theft items we all use. I know people who have had cars lifted (literally) from supposedly secure parking areas, a neighbour whose car was rolled away on dolly wheels (took less than 90secs per his CCTV) and a friend who had a visit i.e. break in at home from a gang of car thiefs who "invited" him and his wife to provide the car entry codes (not Ghost but similar principle). Bottom line for me is to mix it up and do what you can security wise. But at the end of the day there is always going to be the risk you get unlucky.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> I think having a combination of security items is the best. My mates laugh at me (and I do feel a bit self conscious) but I still use a Disklok on my car every time I park up, including petrol stations etc. Its old school but effective. Likewise multiple trackers. The Ghost is another tool to help deter/slow things down for your average car thief. But nothing is 100% safe against a hardened and good/lucky car thief. And there are pros and cons to each security/anti-theft items we all use. I know people who have had cars lifted (literally) from supposedly secure parking areas, a neighbour whose car was rolled away on dolly wheels (took less than 90secs per his CCTV) and a friend who had a visit i.e. break in at home from a gang of car thiefs who "invited" him and his wife to provide the car entry codes (not Ghost but similar principle). Bottom line for me is to mix it up and do what you can security wise. But at the end of the day there is always going to be the risk you get unlucky.


Agreed - a Disklok will put off some thieves and is well worth it for the money. They can always find another car less well protected. Always set your alarm at home. Most thieves won't hang around to have a chat once the alarm goes off.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SKNAM said:


> I think having a combination of security items is the best. My mates laugh at me (and I do feel a bit self conscious) but I still use a Disklok on my car every time I park up, including petrol stations etc. Its old school but effective. Likewise multiple trackers. The Ghost is another tool to help deter/slow things down for your average car thief. But nothing is 100% safe against a hardened and good/lucky car thief. And there are pros and cons to each security/anti-theft items we all use. I know people who have had cars lifted (literally) from supposedly secure parking areas, a neighbour whose car was rolled away on dolly wheels (took less than 90secs per his CCTV) and a friend who had a visit i.e. break in at home from a gang of car thiefs who "invited" him and his wife to provide the car entry codes (not Ghost but similar principle). Bottom line for me is to mix it up and do what you can security wise. But at the end of the day there is always going to be the risk you get unlucky.



I used to use a steering lock but eventually it started to damage the steering wheel and made it look very tatty so I gave up. I know the disc locks were certainly good in their time and it makes it that much harder to take so fair play.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

besty said:


> Despite the posts you see on here / FB its a no brainer for c.£400. Thieves will search for trackers and immobilisers if they have time. Admiral recognise the Ghost as additional security for me even though its not Thatcham approved. Ask the installer to put it in a non std place if you want extra comfort.



Pretty sure I'm with Admiral so that could be a hidden bonus


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

TREG said:


> I used to use a steering lock but eventually it started to damage the steering wheel and made it look very tatty so I gave up. I know the disc locks were certainly good in their time and it makes it that much harder to take so fair play.


Yes, that's a downside to the stoploks - you can get a sort of sock/cover thing that goes round the rim of the steering wheel but at the end of the day the lock has to clamp around something. Another drawback is the fact you have the disklok/steering lock moving around in the car (boot for most I guess) when not in use. Even if in a cover/case it can still rumble away - another noise you hear in a GT-R.....pros and cons of physical security products.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just fit a switch into the power feed to the bcm or ecu. Cheap as chips and only you knows where it is.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> Just fit a switch into the power feed to the bcm or ecu. Cheap as chips and only you knows where it is.


 Middlehurst fiited this to my R34 in 2000. Probably still on the car


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

besty said:


> Despite the posts you see on here / FB its a no brainer for c.£400. Thieves will search for trackers and immobilisers if they have time. Admiral recognise the Ghost as additional security for me even though its not Thatcham approved. Ask the installer to put it in a non std place if you want extra comfort.


I‘m sure the Ghost 2 is now fully insurance approved….Farooq should be able to confirm this.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

JMacca1975 said:


> I‘m sure the Ghost 2 is now fully insurance approved….Farooq should be able to confirm this.


Pretty sure it isn't yet. Some insurers will give you a premium reduction based on my experience.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi it looks like I missed this thread it's gone abit wild 😅 firstly I would like to say that any security device fitted is only a way to stop or slow someone down from stealing a car it does not make the car invincible!

I read a couple of comments in regards to the Pandora, personally we have and always have stuck to simplicity. The more gimics you have the more it costs and there's more to go wrong! Plus you end up with subscriptions ect with the ghost it's very simple, cost effective and works as it should with no subscriptions.

In regards to finding it or bypassing it, it's not that easy, if the install is poor it will be easy to find, if the install is good you will be looking for it for hours. The Pandora has sensors, siren and led which make it easier to find if you trace them back unlike the ghost which has nothing attached! We fit to a high standard as we are passionate about what we do it's not about the money! 

In regards to insurance approval the ghost is tassa approved and not Thatcham approved the reason being is Thatcham is an outdated authority which will slowly be replaced with tassa as time goes by. Thatcham authority required physical immobilisation cuts and the ghost being canbus does its cut electronically not manually. It is recognised by 450 different company's around Europe I believe and some insurance company's will require you to have one before full cover. 

Lastly my father left behind a gem........ Me! So if you have any questions or anything please do not hesitate to ask. No question is silly and I'm more then happy to answer! 

Kind Regards
Farooq


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Skint said:


> Would it not be best to remove this thread completely?


A little thread tidy I agree

Please pm me if I've missed anything here


----------

